# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Un peu plus prs des toiles, le fil de l'astronomie

## GLDavid

Bonjour  tous

A moins que ce post ne soit qu'une reminiscence (_mea maxima culpa_), je vous propose de discuter d'astronomie.
De quoi allons-nous parler ?
Et bien, je propose que nous abordions:
Plutt que de parler configuration PC (encore que...), on va parler de ce que vous disposez comme instrument d'observation ainsi que les optionsActualits scientifiques sur l'astronomie, astrophysiqueVos meilleures photos d'astrophotographie faites par vos soins (d'ailleurs, merci de prciser votre configuration!)Toutes les questions autour de l'astronomie

Je commence: je dispose d'un Celestron Nexstar 5SE. J'ai rajout une lentille de Barlow x2. Mais maintenant, je veux faire de l'astrophotographie, plus prcisment,  l'aide d'une CCD pour d'abord du plantaire et du ciel profond. Que me recommendez-vous comme CCD? Le budget est secondaire, c'est plus d'avoir vos retours qui m'intresse.

@++

----------


## lper

Bonjour,

je ne sais pas si tu connais, mais tu auras  mon avis plus de rponses dans ce forum :
http://forums.futura-sciences.com/ma...tos-damateurs/

----------


## GLDavid

Bonjour lper

Merci de ton lien, effectivement, a aide pas mal :-)
Es-tu aussi astronome amateur?

@++

----------


## lper

Dsol pour la rponse tardive, je ne suis pas du tout astronome amateur, peut-tre que plus tard car a donne envie de scruter le ciel quand on voit ces beaux clichs.

----------


## wolinn

> Bonjour  tous
> 
> A moins que ce post ne soit qu'une reminiscence (_mea maxima culpa_), je vous propose de discuter d'astronomie.
> De quoi allons-nous parler ?
> Et bien, je propose que nous abordions:
> Plutt que de parler configuration PC (encore que...), on va parler de ce que vous disposez comme instrument d'observation ainsi que les optionsActualits scientifiques sur l'astronomie, astrophysiqueVos meilleures photos d'astrophotographie faites par vos soins (d'ailleurs, merci de prciser votre configuration!)Toutes les questions autour de l'astronomie
> 
> Je commence: je dispose d'un Celestron Nexstar 5SE. J'ai rajout une lentille de Barlow x2. Mais maintenant, je veux faire de l'astrophotographie, plus prcisment,  l'aide d'une CCD pour d'abord du plantaire et du ciel profond. Que me recommendez-vous comme CCD? Le budget est secondaire, c'est plus d'avoir vos retours qui m'intresse.
> 
> @++


A une certaine poque, je passais de temps en temps sur astrosurf et webastro, tu y auras certainement plus de rponses :
http://www.astrosurf.com/
https://www.webastro.net/

De mon ct, j'ai un peu de bric  brac astro (Newton 200 mm, une lunette apo de 100 mm), mais je ne fais que du visuel, donc pas d'exprience pratique en astrophoto.

----------


## GLDavid

Hello,

Je te plussoie wolinn, ces 2 forums m'ont bien aide pour faire un choix. 
Me concernant, je vais certainement m'orienter vers une ZWO ASI 224 MC qui semble polyvalente en plantaire et ciel profond.
Je dbuterais d'abord sur du plantaire et on largira vers du DSO (Deep Sky Objects).

@++

----------

